# I got 100% cured several years ago



## Former DP (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I haven't thought about DP in years, but it came up in an unrelated google search and I realized how long it's been since I had DP. And then I remembered how much I wanted to hear from people who were 100% cured back when I had it.

So here goes.

I had major DP around 4 years ago. Full on, felt like I was in a dream, unreality, brain fog. Absolutely zero emotions. 100% x 0 emotion. Really heavy. I did so much research, posted here, was terrified it would never go away. Spent thousands on uncomprehending physicians and shrinks. MRIs. The whole deal.

In all, it lasted around 1.5 years. I honestly can't remember how it lifted - I seem to recall fits and starts and a gradual diminuation of symptoms.

Anyway, looking back 4 years later, it ironically seems so unreal. I have 100% normal functionality back. Total emotional range (age appropriate), zero brain fog, zero unreality. I am "normal" (you know what I mean).

What did I do? Well, I can tell you my entire program for just $50 at Paypal.

KIDDING.

I do not know if this helped or if it was just time, but I treated this entirely as an organic brain disorder. I did things that are fairly well-understood to help with brain functioning: ate tons of berries, fish and fruits and vegetables. Exercised. Took probiotics, especially kefir. No booze, cigs or pot (though the latter two weren't big issues).

Again, I don't know if that is what did it. But whatever did it, I have no DP. And I had it. I know what you're going through. So please have hope. It CAN go away, and you CAN be 100% back to yourself. Personally, I don't think you should waste time with all kinds of crazy theories. Treat your brain really, really well.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Deeply inspiring, just what I needed really, I also agree with you that people shouldn't waste time with theories and stuff, what matters is feeling good once again and that's my goal. I've started a special diet that will hopefully improve my mental health along with physical of course, gonna do some exercise too


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Thankyou for that







I'm gonna try an be more healthy too! Gonna try an cut down smoking, stop drinking for a bit, eat healthily, take vitamins an do exercise an stuff







i spose if the rest of your body feels good, you might feel good in your head too x


----------

